# Sponsoring Lab Rats. Wanna try? Labpe peptides



## LabpeRep (Dec 12, 2011)

We are going to give away free samples for lab rats who are going to start a new cycle.

Qualifications:

1. Need to be active on IM and has more than 100 posts.
2. Add our banner and link to your signature.
3. post your protocol or your research plan at our sub forum: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/,  we are going to sponsor your cycle for up to one month dosage.
4. After the protocol is reviewed, we will select 5 protocols for receiving the free samples. We will PM you and ask for the mailing address and send you the samples.

first,please go to http://www.labpe.com and find out which products will be needed (only apply to the peptides that are in stock)


application due: 3:00 pm ,CT,  12/13/2011
expected shipping date: 12/13/2011


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

Great offer.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow id be interested in this. Ive never run peps. Anyone want to help me with a layout?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 12, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Wow id be interested in this. Ive never run peps. Anyone want to help me with a layout?



Same, lol.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 12, 2011)

i couldnt organize a protocol...i dont even know what that stuff is


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in. I'm interested it peps moreso for pct to try and recover better. Now, to track down OSL...lol


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 12, 2011)

^^^ lol


----------



## yerg (Dec 12, 2011)

ok 
ghrp2 200mcg 3x a day
cjc-1295 no dac 200mcg 3x a day
hgh frag 176-191 2iu a day


----------

